# a little lethargic... should I be worried?



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey folks,
Thought I'd ask the hav brain trust. I've noticed my 1/2 hav Ollie, 9 months old, gets tired more quickly than usual the last 2-3 days. I've also noticed he hasn't been eating (treats) as much either. alot of lip licking (his own). We've been having a heat wave in the bay area, about 90 or so.

otherwise he looks fine, acts normal, just not the normal frenetic energy level he usually has.

He normally pops up out of bed in the morning chalk full of energy, and he hasn't been like that the last couple of days. I'll keep an eye on him, maybe he's going thru a growth spurt or something.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd keep a close eye and make sure he's getting plenty to drink, especially if its really hot to keep him hydrated, he may have a tummy ache...We've gone through periods where she didn't want to eat for a day or two but never longer than that. You certainly don't want them to get dehydrated though, so push fluids....perhaps its just a power nap?

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Kara - no cause for alarm yet but keep a close eye on him. We lived in the bay area for 4 years so I know 90 degree weather is unusual for there. It does make a difference when you're not used to it. I hope he perks up soon!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with the tummy ache dx for now. Have his poo's consistency changed at all? My Hav - usually after the dogpark - will monthly go through a day or two of lethargy and not interested in food, just interested in eating grass, and a bit of the runs. I figure he just ate something there that didn't agree with him. So far this has never lasted more than a couple of days.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I think he's been staying up late. usually we go to bed at 9pm or so, and he sleeps thru the night, but with the hot weather, I noticed last night, he got up at 11pm (I was asleep about 9:30pm), and didn't come back to be till 1am.

late night play? he was plenty peppy b/c he jumped up on my bed, usually if it's the middle of the night he just come to the edge of my bed, and I pick him up.

can't tell about the poop, with the heat by the time I get to it, it's pretty well done.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I've noticed Snickers is a bit more quiet the last couple of days too. She's perfectly happy to stay inside with the air conditioning. If I do go outside to water the plants or work on the pool she'll follow me, but there's none of the normal running around she usually does. Living just over the hill from you and experiencing this heat makes me believe that ollie is just one of those dogs that doesn't like the heat. Keep him hydrated and take him out after the sun goes down and it's cooled down a bit and see how he does then.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P Machine (Snoopy).]


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When it's hot,my two just lay around all day. We had a really warm summer so we had the a/c going all the time and they were OK. But if they went outside, they looked for the coolest spot and didn't want to stay out too long.


----------

